# rats eating spinach



## RatFanatic245

hello,
just wondering if rats can and will eat spinach, and if it can be fed on a regular basis. also the rat i have is female and i know that some things will effect males and not females and vice versa, is there any effect like this that will effect females?
tanks,


----------



## Jewely-Cat

I think Spinach is okay, but I'm not sure because I've never fed my rats spinach. However I do know not to give them too many greens. If you want vegetables try carrots


----------



## LightningWolf

Spinach is great. My guys love it. Though it is very high in vitamins and calcium so I only give it on a weekly basis. It's one of the super foods in the rat world.

What your thinking of is D-lineoum (I can't spell it) which is found in Citrus fruits like oranges and I want to say also Mangos (not sure on mangos though). Spinach does not contain this.


----------



## RatFanatic245

good to know, i have a big bag to feed to my shrimp and now my old girl.


----------



## 1a1a

May be safest to cook the spinach first, it contains oxalic acid which may or may not be mildly toxic (for humans too).


----------



## lilspaz68

Raw spinach is a very healthy vegetable for rats  Most dark leafy greens are like Kale, etc. Broccoli is another good one but you have to only give it in moderation as it can cause flatulence. LOL


----------



## Danes'n'Rats

I give my girls spinach all the time and they love it and it hasn't effected their health.


----------



## Fu-Inle

Anything can be toxic in excess. Moderation is the key. Spinach is good and healthy.


----------

